
The US Government: A Conspiracy Theorist by Their Own Definition - jcslzr
https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/40y7y7/the_us_government_a_conspiracy_theorist_by_their/
======
tcj_phx
This reddit submission links to the site for Mad In America, which apparently
is a book about psychiatry's delusions:

[http://www.madinamerica.com/2015/12/timberrr-psychiatrys-
evi...](http://www.madinamerica.com/2015/12/timberrr-psychiatrys-evidence-
base-for-antipsychotics-comes-crashing-to-the-ground/)

This is most helpful. Thank you.

